

Explore Cultural Trends: Multilingual word usage stats since 1800  - raphar
http://www.culturomics.org/

======
raphar
The dataset comes from google books in various languages.

Be sure to visualize your own queries at: <http://ngrams.googlelabs.com/>

I've got the info from this article:
<http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/26937/>

